
UBI is just a bedtime story Elon Musk tells himself to help super-wealthy sleep - urahara
https://qz.com/1024938/ubi-is-just-a-bedtime-story-elon-musk-tells-himself-to-help-the-super-wealthy-sleep/
======
gocolts23
The tone of this article makes a lot of assumptions about Musk, I feels like
it's trying to create drama. Also, when did "UBI" become a household acronym?

